
 Title Capitalization in JavaScript - nickb
http://ejohn.org/blog/title-capitalization-in-javascript/
======
Dylanfm
It's only necessary to capitalise the first word of a title. Why do the rest?

~~~
rms
Because the mainstream press doesn't adhere to that style convention.

